# Gravel-Transalp



## AlpeFuori (14. Oktober 2020)

Hallo zusammen,
ich plane für das nächste Jahr eine Transalp mit möglichst vielen Gravel-Passagen. Das bedeutet für mich, dass nur wenig Straße und wenige - sehr einfache - Trails enthalten sind. Forst- und Schotterwege sollen dominieren, Kompromisse müssen in Kauf genommen werden (Radwege und wenig befahrene Straßen, Pässe sind okay). Start, wenn möglich, Innsbruck, Ziel natürlich Gardasee. Ein Umweg über östliche Dolomiten wäre denkbar. Übernachtet wird im Hotel/Pension. 

Hat hierzu jemand Ideen oder gar nähere Info? 

Vielen Dank,
Jan


----------



## *Trailsurfer (16. Oktober 2020)

Hallo Jan,
kannst du vielleicht noch ein paar zusätzliche Informationen beisteuern? Mit den bisher genannten Randbedingungen ergeben sich nahezu unendlich viele Möglichkeiten.

Wieviele Etappen hast du angedacht?
Wieviele Kilometer und Höhenmeter dürfen pro Tag nicht überschritten werden.
Würdest du auch Seilbahntransfer in Betracht ziehen?
Darf das Rad auch mal paar Meter geschoben werden, wenn damit eine interessante Passage ermöglicht wird (Bsp: Brenner Grenzkammstraße).
Willst du mit dem Gravelbike fahren? Dann hat Andreas Albrecht einen Vorschlag veröffentlicht (ich weiß: Start nicht in Innsbruck, Route westlich des Etschtals), der vielleicht als erste Anregung taugt.





						Transalp.info - Albrecht-Route Gravel Bike
					

Transalp Albrecht-Route optimiert zur Befahrung mit Gravelbikes




					www.transalp.info
				




Man könnte sicher die Marvin-Route entsprechend entschärfen, so dass die Trails auf Schotter oder Straße umfahren werden.








						Marvin Transalp - New Alpencross - Mountain Bike Tour
					

Marvin Route Transalp | Eine neue Mountain Bike MTB E-MTB Alpencross Strecke vom Kochelsee in Deutschland, zum Gardasee in Italien




					www.marvintransalp.it


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AlpeFuori (16. Oktober 2020)

Hallo Trailsurfer,
Danke für die ausführliche Antwort! 
Geplant sind 6-7 Übernachtungen. Tagepassagen möchte ich vermeiden, dafür dann lieber Straße oder Radweg... Brenner, Sterzing, Bruneck hatte ich auf dem Schirm... Inspiration war für mich ein Video von Mr. Gargelfing au youtube, der von Salzburg nach Venedig gefahren ist. In den östlichen Dolomiten hat er da einige schöne unbekannte Pässchen mitgenommen. Ich würde dann aber ggf mit Beginn der Ebene wieder nach Westen abdrehen und mich dem Gardasee nähern wollen.
Etappenlängen je nach Profil zwischen 60 und 90 Kilometer, Höhenmeter maximal 2500. 
Ja, gefahren wird mit dem Gravelbike und ich möchte so wenig wie möglich vom Rad steigen😊

Einige schöne Passagen in der beschriebenen Region wären schon hilfreich, da ich als passionierter Rennradfahrer nicht weiß, wo Gravelstrecken zu suchen sind. Ich denke, hier braucht es einfach Insiderwissen...

Danke nochmal und schönes Wochenende!


----------



## *Trailsurfer (16. Oktober 2020)

Okay, damit lässt sich was machen. Dann würde ich an deiner Stelle vermutlich auch versuchen, so schnell wie möglich (sprich: in zwei Etappen) über die Radwege im Wipptal, Eisacktal, Pustertal und die alte Eisenbahnstrecke nach Cortina d'Ampezzo zu gelangen.
Etappe 1:








						Mapy.cz
					

Nejpoužívanější mapový portál v ČR s celou řadou tématických map - základní, turistickou, cyklistickou, dopravní a plno dalších. Nabízí možnost reálného leteckého, panoramatického nebo 3D pohledu. Rozsáhlé množství obsahu, firem a turistických bodů zájmu. Umožňuje vyhledávání, plánování tras...




					de.mapy.cz
				



Etappe 2:








						Mapy.cz
					

Nejpoužívanější mapový portál v ČR s celou řadou tématických map - základní, turistickou, cyklistickou, dopravní a plno dalších. Nabízí možnost reálného leteckého, panoramatického nebo 3D pohledu. Rozsáhlé množství obsahu, firem a turistických bodů zájmu. Umožňuje vyhledávání, plánování tras...




					de.mapy.cz
				




Links und rechts davon gäbe es natürlich Alternativen, an denen du vorbei gravelst. Ich könnte mir zum Beispiel vorstellen, dass sich das Gebiet der Lüsener und Rodenecker Almen gut zum Schotterrennradfahren eignet. Oder du fährst aus dem Pustertal über die Plätzwiese zum Dürrensee anstatt über Toblach und den Bahnradweg.
Die Brenner Grenzkammstraße wirst du leider ohne Schieben nicht erreichen. Tragen ist aber nicht erforderlich. Daher würde ich dir diese Passage unbedingt empfehlen. Das würde den Abschnitt zwischen Gries am Brenner und Gossensass deutlich aufwerten.

Wie dem auch sei, von Cortina ist es dann nur noch ein Katzensprung ins Cadore, wo du dann auf die Strecke aus dem Video triffst.


----------



## soundfreak (16. Oktober 2020)

*Trailsurfer schrieb:


> Oder du fährst aus dem Pustertal über die Plätzwiese zum Dürrensee anstatt über Toblach und den Bahnradweg.
> Die Brenner Grenzkammstraße wirst du leider ohne Schieben nicht erreichen. Tragen ist aber nicht erforderlich. Daher würde ich dir diese Passage unbedingt empfehlen. Das würde den Abschnitt zwischen Gries am Brenner und Gossensass deutlich aufwerten.



Plätzwiese u. Dürrensee würde ich auch mitnehmen, falls du wirklich über cortina fährst.

Zum Brenner Grenzkamm - alternativ erst nach Brenner bei Brennerbad hochfahren Richtung Kreuzjoch- evt. wär das noch eine variante... ? (Kenne diese auffahrt nicht, aber was man von oben sah, sollte sie mit gravelbike gut machbar sein ... ?)


----------



## AlpeFuori (17. Oktober 2020)

Das klingt doch schon mal gut...


----------



## finale (17. Oktober 2020)

super Idee, da bleib ich mal dran und hoffe du läßt uns an der weiteren Planung teilhaben...


----------



## AlpeFuori (17. Oktober 2020)

Habt ihr noch Kartenempfehlungen für mich? 

Dann muss ich mich wohl demnächst einfach mal hinsetzen und gucken, was ich mit Komoot und Karte zusammen puzzeln kann.


----------



## umtreiber (5. November 2020)

AlpeFuori schrieb:


> Habt ihr noch Kartenempfehlungen für mich?
> 
> Dann muss ich mich wohl demnächst einfach mal hinsetzen und gucken, was ich mit Komoot und Karte zusammen puzzeln kann.



mit komoot wäre ich vorsichtig. das routet manchmal bisl an schmarn ;-)


----------



## rhonin (6. November 2020)

umtreiber schrieb:


> mit komoot wäre ich vorsichtig. das routet manchmal bisl an schmarn ;-)



das stimmt wohl (neulich auf dem weg quer durch deutschland: von komoot immer wieder auf ekelhaften bundestraßenabschnitt geschickt worden, egal welche art rad ich angegeben habe / dazu war ein europaradweg nur wenige hundert meter entfernt )
aber was wäre die alternative?
neben wahoo mit komootstrecke, habe ich windy maps mit entsprechenden offlineabschnitten und locus pro dabei, locus leider nur online, da ich kognitiv nicht in der lage bin die offlineabschnitte zu installieren .....


----------



## keinTrinkwasser (6. November 2020)

rhonin schrieb:


> aber was wäre die alternative?



brouter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trekiger (9. November 2020)

Wenn du zur Brenner Grenzkammstraße rauf willst, dann würde ich schon über die Sattelbergalm fahren. Der Weg von der Sattelbergalm über den "bösen Bauern" rauf zum Sattelberg ist für stramme Wadeln zumeist fahrbar. Und ein bischen Schieben hat noch keinen umgebracht.
Zwei Vorteile:
1) Du kannst die Brenner Bundesstraße vermeiden.
2) Du kommst am Sattelberg vorbei. Die letzten Meter zum Kreuz solltest du auch machen (zu Fuß) und dann runterschauen auf das Tal mit der Autobahn.


----------



## El_presidente (9. November 2020)

Die Brennergrenzkammstraße kann man vom Obernbergtal seit diesem Herbst super bequem über das Flachjoch beradeln.
Von der Hochleger Alm geht jetzt ein gut befahrbarer MTB Weg rauf bis zur Grenzkammstraße.
Noch ist leider nicht ganz klar ob man offiziell gleich beim Eingang zum Fradertal bei der Säge rauf fahren darf oder den Umweg über das Ortsende von Obernberg machen muss.
Der Weg wurde speziell für Biker angelegt.
Schieben ist da nicht mehr notwendig. Runter dann den Weg zum Brennerbad, der ist gut ausgebaut und tw. sogar asphaltiert.


----------



## dede (9. November 2020)

El_presidente schrieb:


> Die Brennergrenzkammstraße kann man vom Obernbergtal seit diesem Herbst super bequem über das Flachjoch beradeln.
> Von der Hochleger Alm geht jetzt ein gut befahrbarer MTB Weg rauf bis zur Grenzkammstraße.
> Noch ist leider nicht ganz klar ob man offiziell gleich beim Eingang zum Fradertal bei der Säge rauf fahren darf oder den Umweg über das Ortsende von Obernberg machen muss.
> Der Weg wurde speziell für Biker angelegt.
> Schieben ist da nicht mehr notwendig. Runter dann den Weg zum Brennerbad, der ist gut ausgebaut und tw. sogar asphaltiert.


Meinst das geht mit nem Gravelbike ohne Schieben? Im hinteren Fradertal geht's schon zur Sache, anfangs bis nach der Fraderalm ist's natürlich noch angenehm ansteigend


----------



## El_presidente (9. November 2020)

Wurde diesen Herbst gebaut, sollte mit einem Gravel ohne Schieben gehen. Wie gesagt, das ist ein extra für Biker angelegter Weg. Steigung wie ein Forstweg, aber nicht so breit.


----------



## finale (6. Dezember 2020)

@El_presidente 
hast du da irgendeinen link dazu? Beschreibung, gpx...


----------



## El_presidente (9. Dezember 2020)

Ab Frühling 21 sollte die Route im offizellen MTB Netz dokumentiert sein:





						tirisMobile #
					






					mapsmobile.tirol.gv.at
				




Vielleicht kann ich schon vorher einen Track auftreiben, ich bin mir aber noch nicht sicher wie die Zufahrt vom Obernbergtal gelöst wird, da gibt es zwei Varianten um ins Fradertal zu kommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## finale (9. Dezember 2020)

danke!


----------



## El_presidente (9. Dezember 2020)

Hier sieht man gut den neuen Verlauf ab der Frader Alm, das sollte auch bergauf fahrbar sein.
Unten in rosa der wahrscheinlichste Anschluss an die Talstraße.


----------



## AlpeFuori (14. Dezember 2020)

Frage: Weiß jemand, ob man mit dem Gravelbike fahrend über die Dürrensteinhütte gen Süden kommt?


----------



## AlpeFuori (14. Dezember 2020)

Hab‘s oben gelesen, sorry, Plätzwiese...
Aber so lerne ich... 😉


----------



## cschaeff (14. Dezember 2020)

Geht gut!
Vom Pustertal fahren ja sogar Busse hoch zur Plätzwiese. Runter nach Süden (Schluderbach) dann auf Schotterweg und weiter auf der alten Bahntrasse nach Cortina.


----------



## AlpeFuori (14. Dezember 2020)

So hab ich es jetzt geplant.


----------



## Mauntnbaiker (14. Dezember 2020)

Um nach Cortina zu kommen könntet ihr auch das Limojoch einbauen. Ich glaube, das die Route St. Vigil-Pederü-Limojoch und dann dem Rio di Fanes nach Cortina folgend, landschaftlich noch ein Stück interessanter ist, als die Route über die Plätzwiese. Nur runter vom Limojoch könnte es mit dem Gravelbike notwendig sein, mehrere hundert Meter zu schieben. Da man sich an der Landschaft da aber eh nicht satt sehen kann, sollte das bisschen Schieben aber nicht in's Gewicht fallen. Siehe auch...


----------



## AlpeFuori (15. Dezember 2020)

Ich weiß nicht, ob mir das nach der Beschreibung von @olev nicht zu viele Körner zieht,,,


----------



## Mauntnbaiker (15. Dezember 2020)

Olev ist allerdings anders herum gefahren. Den schwierigeren Teil hoch und den flacheren runter.


----------



## dede (15. Dezember 2020)

Mauntnbaiker schrieb:


> Olev ist allerdings anders herum gefahren. Den schwierigeren Teil hoch und den flacheren runter.


Also flach ist im Fanesgebiet so ziemlich gar nichts (außer vielleicht kurze Abschnitte am Pisciodel- und an den Fanesseen bzw. Passagen auf Großfanes)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mauntnbaiker (15. Dezember 2020)

Naja, dass es da flach wie in Ostfriesland dahin geht, wollte ich auch nicht ausdrücken 
Aber AlpeFuori schrieb ja weiter oben, dass er als passionierter Rennradler durchaus bereit ist, 2500 hm am Tag zu fahren. Und auf die muss er ja auch erstmal kommen...
Bis zur Pederü-"Hütte" (ist eigentlich alles, aber keine Hütte) auf 1545 hm geht es ja sehr sanft aufwärts. Die ca. 650 hm rauf zum Limojoch sind dann zwar steiler, aber immer noch gut hochzukurbeln. Zumal man da alle hundert Meter Fotopausen machen wird..


----------



## on any sunday (15. Dezember 2020)

Da würde ich am Gravel aber eine "mountainbiketypische" Übersetzung dran schrauben, wenn ich in den Dolomiten damit glücklich werden will. Und selbst dann wird das Limojoch kein Spaß. 

Ich würde auch eher die Westalpen zum graveln nehmen, mehr alte, lange Militärstrassen und das Mittelmeer als Ziel ist mir auch sympathischer als der olle Gardasee.


----------



## Mauntnbaiker (15. Dezember 2020)

Eine alpentaugliche Über- bzw. Untersetzung ist sicher kein Fehler. 
Die Strecke Obervintl im Pustertal nach Cortina war eine Etappe des Alpen-X, welchen ich dieses Jahr zusammen mit meinem Sohn durchgeführt hatte. Wir waren zwar mit Mountainbikes unterwegs, aber mein 18-jähriger Sohn hatte nie zuvor eine MTB-Tour unternommen. Im Gegenteil, er ist zuvor 5 Jahre ohne Unterbrechung vor'm Computer gehockt, Zocken und so... Und er ist gut über das Joch rüber gekommen! So krass kann das also gar nicht sein 
Die Etappe zuvor ging über das Pfitscher Joch. M. E. ebenfalls sehr lohnend mit dem Gravel Bike.

Westalpen, verdammt, ja, die haben etwas. Aber keinen Gardasee!


----------



## talybont (15. Dezember 2020)

Mauntnbaiker schrieb:


> Bis zur Pederü-"Hütte" (ist eigentlich alles, aber keine Hütte) auf 1545 hm geht es ja sehr sanft aufwärts. Die ca. 650 hm rauf zum Limojoch sind dann zwar steiler, aber immer noch gut hochzukurbeln. Zumal man da alle hundert Meter Fotopausen machen wird..


Ich fahre gerne dicke Gänge, aber ab dem Pederü weiter zur fanesalm und zum Limojoch mit einer schotterflitzertypischen Übersetzung? nein danke! Und die Weiterfahrt nach Cortina oder St. Kassian gibt dem Rad dann den Rest...ne, ne. Plätzwiese ist die deutlich sinnvollere Alternative zur Radwegrally im Pustertal (wobei der Radweg im Pustertal gar nicht mal so fies ist).


----------



## McNulty (15. Dezember 2020)

Mauntnbaiker schrieb:


> Westalpen, verdammt, ja, die haben etwas. Aber keinen Gardasee!


Was willst du denn mit dem Grävel am Gardasee? Des hat keine Freigabe für die Flora


----------



## Mauntnbaiker (15. Dezember 2020)

McNulty schrieb:


> Was willst du denn mit dem Grävel am Gardasee? Des hat keine Freigabe für die Flora


Als Ziel des Gravelalpencross ist der GS schon ganz okay. Für Touren vor Ort würde ich dann auch ein MTB vorziehen.



talybont schrieb:


> Ich fahre gerne dicke Gänge, aber ab dem Pederü weiter zur fanesalm und zum Limojoch mit einer schotterflitzertypischen Übersetzung? nein danke! Und die Weiterfahrt nach Cortina oder St. Kassian gibt dem Rad dann den Rest...ne, ne. Plätzwiese ist die deutlich sinnvollere Alternative zur Radwegrally im Pustertal (wobei der Radweg im Pustertal gar nicht mal so fies ist).


"schotterflitzertypische Übersetzung" ist halt Auslegungssache. Habe mal Basecamp nachrechnen lassen: Zwischen Pederü und Limojoch sind es 6,5 km und um die 625 hm. Das ergibt dann 9,7 % Steigung. 
Die sind freilich recht ungleich verteilt, sodass man zwischendrin auch mal fester in die Pedale treten darf. 
Geschmackssache ist dann sicher die vereinzelt rumpeligere Abfahrt vom Limojoch, ich geb´s ja zu... andererseits: Wo kein Fleiß kein Preis


----------



## AlpeFuori (16. Dezember 2020)

Leute, vielen Dank für den Input, absolut bereichernd!
Ich habe jetzt folgende Etappen relativ fix:

1. Innsbruck nach Sterzing über Brenner Grenzkammstraße
Hierzu zwei Fragen: Ist die Grenzkammstraße tatsächlich gravelbar? Und: Unterkunft in Sterzing, bestenfalls gen Südost im Tal jenseits des Mainstream?

2. Sterzing nach Plätzwiese: Dürrensteinhütte beste Unterkunft?

Die beiden Etappen sind für mich fordernd, sodass Tag drei über die erwähnte Bahntrasse (Danke, toller Tipp) zum Kaffee nach Cortina führen wird. Danach fahre ich dann nur noch ein Stück Richtung Südost zur nächsten Übernachtung in San Vito di Cadore. Am nächsten Tag folgt die Königsetappe, ich will dann zunächst auf einen kleinen Pass rechts (Süd-südwest) abzweigen über Cibiana die Cadore bis nach Mezzano.

Hier habe ich mal wieder keine Ahnung, was sehenswert ist und wo es schöne Schotterwege etc. gibt...

Jan


----------



## soundfreak (16. Dezember 2020)

AlpeFuori schrieb:


> Ist die Grenzkammstraße tatsächlich gravelbar?



m.M. ja - wenn du oben bist, geht es auf jeden fall wunderschön dahin.
aufstiege gibt es eben unterschiedliche varianten
a.) via sattelbergalm mit schieben
b.) evt. die neue bikeverbindung via obernberger alm, oder aber du fährst
c.) erst beim brennersee hoch

ich würde a.) nehmen, da mir schieben nichts ausmacht und sattelbergalm super zwischenziel ist. auch ist am sattelberg gipfel ein wunderschöner rundumblick - unbedingt mitnehmen !!!


----------



## on any sunday (16. Dezember 2020)

AlpeFuori schrieb:


> Am nächsten Tag folgt die Königsetappe, ich will dann zunächst auf einen kleinen Pass rechts (Süd-südwest) abzweigen über Cibiana die Cadore bis nach Mezzano.
> 
> Hier habe ich mal wieder keine Ahnung, was sehenswert ist und wo es schöne Schotterwege etc. gibt...
> 
> Jan


Graveltauglichen Schotter gibt es da weniger, Abstecher auf den Monte Rite, falls erlaubt, oder Col de Val.






						Monte Rite
					

Hallo,  hat jemand Erfahrung rund um den Monte Rite, bin in Cortina d Ampezzo und wollte einen abstecher zum Messner Museum machen. Weiter wollte ich von den Cinque Torri nach Alleghe.  Danke




					www.mtb-news.de
				




Wenn es einsamer werden soll, würde ich nicht über Cibiana di Cadore fahren, sondern einen Pass früher westlich nach dem Stausee über zoppe di cadore.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dede (16. Dezember 2020)

Grenzkamm dürfte gehen, ja. Wie oben beschrieben mehrer Varianten möglich, ich nehme an Soundfreak bezieht sich auf die Variante b) über die Frader Alm durchs Fradertal hoch zum Flachjoch. Die könnte m.E. im hinteren Talbereich ebenfalls ne Schiebepassage werden....

Dürrenstein- und Plätzwiesenhütte sind beide Klasse.
Cibiana musst gar nicht machen, da ginge auch die Forcella Ciandolada/Talamini bis Zoppe di Cadore stattdessen (ist anfangs sehr steil aber mittlerweile fast durchgängig geteert und auch der Cibianapass ist nicht ohne kräftige Steigungsprozente!). Wie dann weiter bis Mezzano (wir sprechen von dem im Primör, oder?!?). Da sind auch noch mehrer Varianten denkbar....


----------



## isartrails (16. Dezember 2020)

> Die Brennergrenzkammstraße kann man vom Obernbergtal seit diesem Herbst super bequem über das Flachjoch beradeln.


Kann man machen, muss man nicht.
Ich finde das einen eher seltsamen Vorschlag. Am Flachjoch hat man ja schon 2/3 der Brenner Grenzkammstraße hinter sich. Will man das?
Der Reiz der Grenzkammstraße liegt doch in ihrer Exponiertheit und Länge, also wenn man den kompletten Teil vom Sattelberg bis zum Einstieg in die Abfahrt unterm Sandjöchl abfährt. Da nehm ich gerne am Anfang 5 Minuten Schieben zum Sattelberg in Kauf.
Die möglicherweise durchgängige Auffahrt (wobei das ja noch gar nicht geklärt ist, ob man das tatsächlich durchfahren kann) von Obernberg aus, würde einen um das halbe Vergnügen bringen.



> AlpeFuori schrieb:
> Ist die Grenzkammstraße tatsächlich gravelbar?



Ja, die GKS selbst ist komplett fahrbar. In der Auffahrt dahin, von der Sattelalm bis zum ersten Bunker unter dem Sattelberg wirst du, je nach Kondition, Kraft, Können, Übersetzung, das eine oder andere Stück schieben müssen.
Auf dem MTB im kleinsten Gang musste ich mal 50 Meter Schieben. Mit einem Gravel wären es definitiv mehr. Aber selbst wenn du gar nichts fahren könntest, wären es 400 Höhenmeter angenehmes Hochwandern und das Rad kannst dabei schieben.


----------



## dede (16. Dezember 2020)

isartrails schrieb:


> Kann man machen, muss man nicht.
> Ich finde das einen eher seltsamen Vorschlag. Am Flachjoch hat man ja schon 2/3 der Brenner Grenzkammstraße hinter sich. Will man das?
> Der Reiz der Grenzkammstraße liegt doch in ihrer Exponiertheit und Länge, also wenn man den kompletten Teil vom Sattelberg bis zum Einstieg in die Abfahrt unterm Sandjöchl abfährt. Da nehm ich gerne am Anfang 5 Minuten Schieben zum Sattelberg in Kauf.
> Die möglicherweise durchgängige Auffahrt (wobei das ja noch gar nicht geklärt ist, ob man das tatsächlich durchfahren kann) von Obernberg aus, würde einen um das halbe Vergnügen bringen.


Grundsätzlich vollends d'accord aber mit 5 Min Schieben zum Sattelberg kommst mit Sicherheit nicht (mehr) aus, das geht nur mit e-Bike bei Motorvollauslastung, im Gravel: no way, das werden mind. 30 Minuten, eher mehr....


----------



## isartrails (16. Dezember 2020)

dede schrieb:


> aber mit 5 Min Schieben zum Sattelberg kommst mit Sicherheit nicht (mehr) aus,


Ja, in meinem Alter wahrscheinlich reines Wunschdenken...  
Aber früher, als alles noch besser war, da habe ich das tatsächlich geschafft.


----------



## soundfreak (16. Dezember 2020)

isartrails schrieb:


> Kann man machen, muss man nicht.
> Ich finde das einen eher seltsamen Vorschlag. Am Flachjoch hat man ja schon 2/3 der Brenner Grenzkammstraße hinter sich. Will man das?
> Der Reiz der Grenzkammstraße liegt doch in ihrer Exponiertheit und Länge, also wenn man den kompletten Teil vom Sattelberg bis zum Einstieg in die Abfahrt unterm Sandjöchl abfährt. Da nehm ich gerne am Anfang 5 Minuten Schieben zum Sattelberg in Kauf.
> Die möglicherweise durchgängige Auffahrt (wobei das ja noch gar nicht geklärt ist, ob man das tatsächlich durchfahren kann) von Obernberg aus, würde einen um das halbe Vergnügen bringen.



100%tige zustimmung, da fehlt dann wirklich schon fast zu viel vom grenzkamm bei einer späteren auffahrt.

Nur wird er mit einem gravelb. etwas mehr wie 5 min schieben.
würde ca. 30 bis 45 min schätzen. ☺
je nach dem wo genau hoch (schiebestrecke oder fahrstrecke)


----------



## dede (16. Dezember 2020)

isartrails schrieb:


> Ja, in meinem Alter wahrscheinlich reines Wunschdenken...
> Aber früher, als alles noch besser war, da habe ich das tatsächlich geschafft.


Genau so ist es, ja - bin bei der Transalp Challenge seinerzeit nicht mal abgestiegen dort (ohne Rucksack halt), heuer bei der Alpenüberquerung musste ich für gut 10 Minuten ausm Sattel, der Rest war teilweise grenzwertig (anaerobes Gekeuche bei 180 Dauerpuls und am Bunker oben dann erstmal vom Sattel gefallen und 5 Minuten den Maikäfer am Rücken gemacht....)) Lady ist mit Antrieb (aber nicht auf voller Stufe/Unterstützung) komplett alles gefahren. Das sind halt dann die 10%, die einem mittlerweile fehlen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## isartrails (16. Dezember 2020)

dede schrieb:


> ... (anaerobes Gekeuche bei 180 Dauerpuls und am Bunker oben dann erstmal vom Sattel gefallen und 5 Minuten den Maikäfer am Rücken gemacht....))


Das hätte ich gerne gesehen.
Auf 180 komme ich gar nicht mehr. Schutzmechanismen des Körpers.


----------



## dede (16. Dezember 2020)

isartrails schrieb:


> Das hätte ich gerne gesehen.
> Auf 180 komme ich gar nicht mehr. Schutzmechanismen des Körpers.


Gibt's zum Glück keine Fotos davon, wären auch mehr als 5 Minuten geworden, wenn's nicht (wie üblich) so massiv gepfiffen und die Gewitterwolken zum raschen Aufbruch getrieben hätten.
180 waren gefühlt, ich zähl da ja nicht exakt mit 

Zu unser aller Ehrenrettung muss man aber auch anmerken, dass die Piste dort hoch in den letzten 25 Jahren stark gelitten hat! Als ich die das erste Mal 1991 oder 92 gefahren bin, da war die nur minimalerodiert, das sieht mittlerweile ganz anders aus an manchen Stellen (dafür war das Stahlroß unterm Hintern damals ungleich schwerer....)


----------



## AlpeFuori (16. Dezember 2020)

dede schrieb:


> Grenzkamm dürfte gehen, ja. Wie oben beschrieben mehrer Varianten möglich, ich nehme an Soundfreak bezieht sich auf die Variante b) über die Frader Alm durchs Fradertal hoch zum Flachjoch. Die könnte m.E. im hinteren Talbereich ebenfalls ne Schiebepassage werden....
> 
> Dürrenstein- und Plätzwiesenhütte sind beide Klasse.
> Cibiana musst gar nicht machen, da ginge auch die Forcella Ciandolada/Talamini bis Zoppe di Cadore stattdessen (ist anfangs sehr steil aber mittlerweile fast durchgängig geteert und auch der Cibianapass ist nicht ohne kräftige Steigungsprozente!). Wie dann weiter bis Mezzano (wir sprechen von dem im Primör, oder?!?). Da sind auch noch mehrer Varianten denkbar....


Was spricht hier für Talamini und gegen Cibiana? Habe gesehen, dass beide im selben Ort ankommen...

Danke für eure Mühe allesamt!

PS: Die weitere Route wäre über Passo Duran nach Cugnano, Agordo, Transaqua, Mezzano.


----------



## dede (16. Dezember 2020)

Talamini ist einen Touch schöner, du hast 2 Hütten am Weg und keinen Autoverkehr (wobei sich der auf der Cibianastraße auch in Grenzen hält). Außerdem spitzt im letzten, fast ebenen Abschnitt immer mal der Monte Pelmo, der Cadoriner Götterthron raus. Cibiana ist weitestgehend panoramalos, außer du machst nen side trip hoch zum Mt. Rite. Mit dem Duranpass und danach hast noch ausreichend Teer und der zieht sich durchaus. Mit dem Gravelbike sind die möglichen Varianten abseits des Asphalts dort nicht machbar.
Von Agordo rüber ist die sinnvollste Verbindung über die Forcella Franche (hierher ginge es auch kulturhistorisch interessant durchs Valle Imperina, aber mim Gravel kannst das vergessen). Die schönste Verbindung zum Cereda wäre dann über Gosaldo und dann die ganzen kleinen Weilerverbindungen (Zavat, Nori, Piole mit den alten Mühlen, Sagron, Matiuz) nehmen. Dabei sammelst aber nochmal ein paar Zusatz-Hm ein (geschätzte 200 Hm und auch paar km mehr solltest da ggf. einplanen). Tolle Übernachtungslocation oberhalb des Ceredapasses ist die Malga Fossetta (sensationelle Küche!). Denke von dort könntest sogar die Schotterpassage zu den Val Tegnarichalmwiesen und dann zur Straße zurück machen, der Untergrund ist weitestgehend schön gewalzter Schotter, später sogar Asphalt. Evtl. geht sogar die weitere Verbindung über die Masi Cenguei (herrliche Almwiesen mit Palablicken) nach Transaqua, aber da wird's im zweiten Teil etwas ruppig.....


----------



## AlpeFuori (16. Dezember 2020)

Hammer! Da habe ich jetzt nochmal Hausaufgaben...🤓


----------



## dede (16. Dezember 2020)

AlpeFuori schrieb:


> Hammer! Da habe ich jetzt nochmal Hausaufgaben...🤓


Homeschooling?!?


----------



## keinTrinkwasser (16. Dezember 2020)

dede schrieb:


> Genau so ist es, ja - bin bei der Transalp Challenge seinerzeit nicht mal abgestiegen dort


Uhhh - hast du damals unwissentlich dazu beigetragen, dass der Bauer böse wurde?


----------



## isartrails (16. Dezember 2020)

keinTrinkwasser schrieb:


> Uhhh - hast du damals unwissentlich dazu beigetragen, dass der Bauer böse wurde?


Die haben das wissentlich in Kauf genommen damals.  Wahrscheinlich sind gleichzeitig auch noch der Holger, der Uli und der Begleitarzt auf den Motorrädern hochgeprescht.


----------



## dede (17. Dezember 2020)

keinTrinkwasser schrieb:


> Uhhh - hast du damals unwissentlich dazu beigetragen, dass der Bauer böse wurde?


Unwissentlich ja, aber a) war der wohl schon vorher ein "Problembauer" im Streit mit einigen lokalen Autoritäten und b) war damals das Hauptthema, dass weder die Tourismusvereine vom österreichischen Wipptal, sprich Matrei etc.) noch Gossensaß/Sterzing mit den Wegebesitzern die Strecke abgesprochen hatten (was der Veranstalter, seinerzeit ja noch Uli und Heini Albrecht, allerdings zugesagt bekommen hatten). Wir haben die Strecke natürlich nach bestem Wissen und Gewissen recherchiert und uns darauf verlasssen, dass dies auch alles so ordnungsgemäß durchgewunken und umgesetzt wurde.

Dazu vielleicht noch eine nette Anekdote ein paar Jahre später als die österreichischen Behörden/Polizei eine Etappe nach Alpbach kurzfristig sperren wollten, weil in der Verbindungspassage im Inntal eine Stelle war, an der wir von einem Gehweg den 15 cm Absatz auf die (Neben)Straße runtermussten. Da der Gehweg an dieser Stelle nicht abgesenkt (!) war, wollten sie die ganze Etappe blockieren. Man einigte sich dann kurzfristig auf den Kompromiss, diesen "Wahnsinnsdrop" als besondere Gefahrenquelle per Hinweisschild zu deklarieren und dem Fahrerfeld entsprechend anzuzeigen..... ohne Worte aber das sind so kleine Hürden, die dir auf jeder Etappe passieren konnten. Der "böse Sattelalmbauer" war da nur ein kleines Puzzleteil, den halt später alle Biker ausbaden mussten!


----------



## dede (17. Dezember 2020)

isartrails schrieb:


> Die haben das wissentlich in Kauf genommen damals.  Wahrscheinlich sind gleichzeitig auch noch der Holger, der Uli und der Begleitarzt auf den Motorrädern hochgeprescht.


Nicht ganz (s.o.) und der Holger war seinerzeit noch aufm Bike unterwegs (zusammen mit der Karin), er ist dann erst paar Jahre später mim Motocross als "Besenwagen" ans Ende des Feldes gerückt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kongstadhjort (18. Mai 2021)

Hi Alpefuori
 I am also planning to do a alpe crossing bikepacking trip this summer, would you mind sharing your GPS routes for inspiration? Kind regards Jeppe


----------



## AlpeFuori (19. Mai 2021)

Hi,
do you use Komoot?

Best regards 
Jan


----------



## AlpeFuori (19. Mai 2021)

Gibt es denn evtl. eine Homepage, der ich die Route übergeben könnte?


----------



## soundfreak (19. Mai 2021)

auf die schnelle ... hm

outdooractive o. komoot


----------



## bMerry (19. Mai 2021)

AlpeFuori schrieb:


> Gibt es denn evtl. eine Homepage, der ich die Route übergeben könnte?


Das wäre tatsächlich klasse  Danke schon maldafür!


----------



## Kongstadhjort (19. Mai 2021)

AlpeFuori schrieb:


> Hi,
> do you use Komoot?
> 
> Best regards
> Jan


Yes i use komoot, but I cant find "Alpfuori" ?


----------



## isartrails (19. Mai 2021)

AlpeFuori schrieb:


> Gibt es denn evtl. eine Homepage, der ich die Route übergeben könnte?


Ohne Account geht das meines Wissens nirgendwo mehr.
Relativ unkompliziert ist Trackspotting. 
Kennt fast keiner, dafür ohne jeden finanziellen Hintergedanken. 
Halt noch ne richtig old-school-community-Idee, wie damals Gpsies...
Zum Download der Tracks muss man dort nicht angemeldet sein.


----------



## isartrails (19. Mai 2021)

...ah, noch was: Komoot hat den Nachteil, dass derjenige, der einen Track downloaden will, das Kartenpaket der Region (in welcher der Track verläuft), gekauft haben muss. Sonst kann er ihn nur ansehen, nicht downloaden.

Nervt mich jedemal, wenn z.B. die großen Bike-Magazine dazu übergehen, ihre Tourenveröffentlichungen nicht mehr auf der eigenen HP zu veröffentlichen, sondern auf Komoot. Damit verschaffen sie diesen Portalen Kundschaft. Da wäscht eine Hand die andere.


----------



## AlpeFuori (19. Mai 2021)

Kongstadhjort schrieb:


> Yes i use komoot, but I cant find "Alpfuori" ?


Ventoux


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## finale (19. Mai 2021)

@AlpeFuori wenn du der Ventoux bist, den ich auf Komoot gefunden habe ist da aber kein Gravelalpencross zu finden?


----------



## Andey96 (19. Mai 2021)

Für die Route würde ich mich auch interessieren.
@AlpeFuori hast du uns einen Link?


----------



## AlpeFuori (20. Mai 2021)

Ich habe mittlerweile drei Personen zu der Tour auf Komoot eingeladen. Das ist doch der "Move", die Strecke zu teilen, oder?


----------



## AlpeFuori (20. Mai 2021)

Ich sollte mir die Route eintragen lassen...🤓


----------



## isartrails (20. Mai 2021)

AlpeFuori schrieb:


> Ich habe mittlerweile drei Personen zu der Tour auf Komoot eingeladen. Das ist doch der "Move", die Strecke zu teilen, oder?


Wenn du es "Move" nennen möchtest...   
Ich kann es nicht oft genug wiederholen: Komoot ist einfach Murks. Das Handling dort erinnert mich an Fussfesseln. Einfach nen Link zur Route weitergeben, geht nicht. Wurde man eingeladen, dann muss man Mitglied sein. Um die Trackdaten zu bekommen, muss man die Kartenregion gekauft haben. So funktioniert bei denen Kundenaquise?
Ich verstehe nicht, warum man sich das freiwillig antut.


----------



## ralleycorse (20. Mai 2021)

was bis dato gar nicht thematisiert wurde:
Es kommt schon auf die Übersetzung drauf an, ob ich mit Alpencrossgepäck über alle Almenwege komme!
Mein Gravel hat 34/34. Das würde mir auf Dauer und mit Gepäck nicht reichen, viele Almwege haben gerne mal 16%! Gerade in den Dolomiten kann es auch dauerhaft noch steiler werden...
Die aktuelle GRX hat teilweise 30/34, da sieht es schon viel besser aus!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bMerry (20. Mai 2021)

AlpeFuori schrieb:


> Gibt es denn evtl. eine Homepage, der ich die Route übergeben könnte?


Wenn Du Komoot im Browser öffnest, anstatt in der App, sollte sich doch der Link kopieren lassen müssen. Wenn dann noch in den Einstellungen nicht privat gewählt ist, könnte es klappen.


----------



## on any sunday (20. Mai 2021)

Hier lassen sich GPX Dateien anhängen, wenn zu groß als Zip.


----------



## keinTrinkwasser (20. Mai 2021)

isartrails schrieb:


> [komoot]
> Ich verstehe nicht, warum man sich das freiwillig antut.


Es ist flink, und es geht eben so einfach.
Aus Bequemlichkeit nimmt mancher die Kundenfesselung in Kauf - so erlebe ich das im Bekanntenkreis.
Dass man da im Grunde für (geringfügig angereicherte) freie Daten bezahlt, wird wegignoriert.


----------



## umtreiber (20. Mai 2021)

keinTrinkwasser schrieb:


> Es ist flink, und es geht eben so einfach.
> Aus Bequemlichkeit nimmt mancher die Kundenfesselung in Kauf - so erlebe ich das im Bekanntenkreis.
> Dass man da im Grunde für (geringfügig angereicherte) freie Daten bezahlt, wird wegignoriert.


Mach doch mal ein komoot thread auf. Wird sicher lustig


----------



## isartrails (21. Mai 2021)

keinTrinkwasser schrieb:


> Es ist flink, und es geht eben so einfach.


Du hast recht. Es ist wie McDonalds. Fast Food. 
Und genau so taugt’s auch, wie deren Bulletten schmecken.


----------



## AlpeFuori (25. Mai 2021)

Etappe 1:








						Gravel Transalp 1 | Gravel-Tour | Komoot
					

Ventoux hat ein Outdoor-Abenteuer mit komoot geplant! Distanz: 67,1 km | Dauer: 02:58 Std




					www.komoot.de
				




Etappe 2:








						Gravel Transalp 2 | Gravel-Tour | Komoot
					

Ventoux hat ein Outdoor-Abenteuer mit komoot geplant! Distanz: 72,6 km | Dauer: 04:10 Std




					www.komoot.de
				




Etappe 3:








						Gravel Transalp 3 | Gravel-Tour | Komoot
					

Ventoux hat ein Outdoor-Abenteuer mit komoot geplant! Distanz: 62,6 km | Dauer: 02:55 Std




					www.komoot.de
				




Etappe 4:








						Gravel Transalp 4 | Gravel-Tour | Komoot
					

Ventoux hat ein Outdoor-Abenteuer mit komoot geplant! Distanz: 79,6 km | Dauer: 04:45 Std




					www.komoot.de
				




Etappe 5:








						Gravel Transalp 5 | Gravel-Tour | Komoot
					

Ventoux hat ein Outdoor-Abenteuer mit komoot geplant! Distanz: 82,9 km | Dauer: 03:53 Std




					www.komoot.de
				




Etappe 6:








						Gravel Transalp 6 | Gravel-Tour | Komoot
					

Ventoux hat ein Outdoor-Abenteuer mit komoot geplant! Distanz: 86,4 km | Dauer: 04:47 Std




					www.komoot.de
				




Ich hoffe, das funktioniert so...

Viele Grüße


----------



## AlpeFuori (25. Mai 2021)

Unterkünfte:
1. Gasthof Walzl, Innsbruck
2. Hotel Sachsenklemme, Franzenfeste
3. Dürrensteinhütte
4. Dormi and Disna, Val di Zoldo
5. Agritur Broch
6. Hotel Cristallo, Levico Terme
7. Hotel Rubino, Nago-Torbole


----------



## AlpeFuori (25. Mai 2021)

Edit: Eigentlich sollte ich Provision verlangen...


----------



## bMerry (25. Mai 2021)

mille grazie @AlpeFuori Das gibt was zum Tüfteln für die nächsten Regentage.....

Und noch mehr Fragen: mit welchem Rad bist Du gefahren? Also Bereifung, Übersetzung, Farbe


----------



## on any sunday (25. Mai 2021)

AlpeFuori schrieb:


> Edit: Eigentlich sollte ich Provision verlangen...



Wofür? Das du mit Hilfe der Leute hier die Tour zusammengestellt hast und jetzt Komoot damit Geld verdienen kann?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AlpeFuori (25. Mai 2021)

bMerry schrieb:


> mille grazie @AlpeFuori Das gibt was zum Tüfteln für die nächsten Regentage.....
> 
> Und noch mehr Fragen: mit welchem Rad bist Du gefahren? Also Bereifung, Übersetzung, Farbe


Ich bin die Tour noch nicht gefahren, geplant und reserviert ist für Anfang August... Rad ist ein Rewel-Titan mit 44er Compass Snoqualmie-Pass,ä.Wie mir die hiesigen Größen aus der Gegend berichtet haben, sollte das passen.

Ich hoffe allerdings auf ein Feedback von denen, die die Tour früher fahren sollten


----------



## isartrails (26. Mai 2021)

AlpeFuori schrieb:


> Edit: Eigentlich sollte ich Provision verlangen...


Jetzt werd mal nicht größenwahnsinnig. Den ganzen Input haben dir andere geliefert und du willst die Provision...?


on any sunday schrieb:


> Wofür? Das du mit Hilfe der Leute hier die Tour zusammengestellt hast und jetzt Komoot damit Geld verdienen kann?


Made my day!


----------



## AlpeFuori (26. Mai 2021)

Liebe Graveler,
zur Klärung: Am Ende meiner Aussage steht ein "😊". In der Chat-Sprache bedeutet das, dass die Aussage ironisiert wird, also nicht ernst zu nehmen ist (bei der Menge der Anfragen habe ich mir diesen Spaß erlaubt!).
Desweiteren ist mir völlig klar, dass hier wesentlicher Input von außen geliefert wurde, dafür nochmal besten Dank. Den Dank habe ich insbesondere @dede auch schon mehrfach per Privatchat ausgesprochen.

Ich plane meine Touren mit Komoot, weil es für mich das einfachste ist. Da sich der Groll einiger hier gegen diese Plattform richtet - aus welchen Gründen auch immer - sollte man das aber von dieser Tour hier trennen und gerne woanders diskutieren.

Allen, die die Tour fahren, wünsche ich viel Spaß,
Sportliche Grüße 
Jan


----------



## talybont (26. Mai 2021)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Wofür? Das du mit Hilfe der Leute hier die Tour zusammengestellt hast und jetzt Komoot damit Geld verdienen kann?


Und die Tour nutzt ja überwiegend Radwege und Asphalt - reife Leistung!


----------



## on any sunday (26. Mai 2021)

AlpeFuori schrieb:


> Liebe Graveler,
> zur Klärung: Am Ende meiner Aussage steht ein "😊". In der Chat-Sprache bedeutet das, dass die Aussage ironisiert wird, also nicht ernst zu nehmen ist (bei der Menge der Anfragen habe ich mir diesen Spaß erlaubt!).
> Desweiteren ist mir völlig klar, dass hier wesentlicher Input von außen geliefert wurde, dafür nochmal besten Dank. Den Dank habe ich insbesondere @dede auch schon mehrfach per Privatchat ausgesprochen.
> 
> ...



War schon klar, das das nicht Ernst gemeint war. Ändert aber nichts daran, das man für den Download der Tracks zahlen oder schon gezahlt haben muss. Unnötig, weil man die GPX Dateien auch hier an einen Beitrag anhängen könnte.


----------



## McNulty (26. Mai 2021)

Da plant mal einer (mit Forumsinput) und verlinkt hier den Track und wird auch noch gedizzt.🙄🤔. Kann das denn richtig sein? 
Danke fürs Planen lass dich nicht nerven....


----------



## McNulty (26. Mai 2021)

Wenn sich die Forumsgötter wenigstens einig wären


isartrails schrieb:


> Hey, gewöhnt euch doch mal an, eure planerischen Ergüsse auf BRouter (oder sonstwo) zu verlinken.
> Dann muss man sich den Quark nicht jedesmal erst runterladen, wo er die Festplatte vermüllt.



Aber nur in politisch korrekten Foren, auf jeden Fall gratis, damit man auch was zu tun hat, wenn die Bastelbude zu macht


----------



## arno¹ (14. Juni 2021)

Ich kann übrigens noch Openrunner empfehlen.

Ist und bleibt frei, man muss sich nur anmelden zum Hochladen. Download frei. Ist ne französische Website, aber man kann sie auf englisch stellen. Beispiele: 






						Termine, Strecken, Treffen
					

find ich gut, weil man sich durch die ausführlichen berichte auf die fahrten einstellen kann  vermisse noch die gps daten, oder hab ichs überlesen? ich hänge oben bei mir im beitrag mal die gpx dateien direkt an, bis ich ne neue plattform nach gpsies gefunden habe  tja genau, warum nicht einfach...




					www.mtb-news.de


----------



## AlpeFuori (28. Juni 2021)

Kann jemand der Lesenden noch etwas zur Auffahrt zur Dürrensteinhütte sagen? Ich habe gelesen, dass die Nordseite asphaltiert ist, stimmt das? 

Besten Dank!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dede (28. Juni 2021)

Wenn du die Hauptauffahrt nimmst, ja, bis oben hin. Alternativ über die stollaalm ist Schotter, abwärts nach Süden ist geschotterte Militärpiste (oder verbotener Trail durchs Knappenfußtal)


----------



## AlpeFuori (28. Juni 2021)

Danke dir!


----------



## soundfreak (22. Juli 2021)

El_presidente schrieb:


> Ab Frühling 21 sollte die Route im offizellen MTB Netz dokumentiert sein:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



im offiziellen mtb streckennetz ist die neue strecke obernberg - sandjoch noch nicht erfasst.
ist die neue verbindung nun schon wer gefahren...?  evt. ein paar fotos bzw. erfahrungsbericht dazu .. ?


----------



## isartrails (22. Juli 2021)

Du beziehst dich auf Post #13 in diesem Thread. @El_presidente bleibt uns im Grunde die Quelle seiner Information schuldig und die Formulierungen lassen offen, ob er es selber schon ausprobiert hat. Für mich klingt es irgendwie nach Hörensagen. Außerdem ist dort das Flachjoch gemeint, nicht das Sandjoch.
Mir fällt spontan ein Kandidat ein, der diese Übergänge kennen könnte: appi. 
Google doch mal, ob sich auf seiner Website was dazu findet.


----------



## soundfreak (22. Juli 2021)

isartrails schrieb:


> Du beziehst dich auf Post #13 in diesem Thread. @El_presidente bleibt uns im Grunde die Quelle seiner Information schuldig und die Formulierungen lassen offen, ob er es selber schon ausprobiert hat. Für mich klingt es irgendwie nach Hörensagen. Außerdem ist dort das Flachjoch gemeint, nicht das Sandjoch.
> Mir fällt spontan ein Kandidat ein, der diese Übergänge kennen könnte: appi.
> Google doch mal, ob sich auf seiner Website was dazu findet.



genaueres googeln via PC hat die besagte route gefunden --->>> Singletrail 5065 - Flachjoch - Sattelberg
Mit bis zu ca. 18% Steigung gehts hier aber schon gut zur Sache...

Danke nochmals an @El_presidente für die Vorinfos!
Offizieller Eintrag im Tiris kann wohl noch einige Zeit dauern ...

hier auch noch infos vom wipptal blog:

*#5: Fradertal*

Das unbekannte Fradertal erstreckt sich südlich des Ortsteils „Frade“ in Obernberg und kann über den dortigen Forstweg erreicht werden. Dieser führt zuerst durch den Wald aufwärts, dann ohne viel Steigung taleinwärts bis sich das Gelände öffnet. Dann kommen Wiesen und Almflächen, ein Teich und mehrere Almhütten zum Vorschein. Der neue Singletrail (Nr. 5060) am hintersten Talschluss des Fradertals vom Hochleger hinauf zum Flachjoch (2.122 m) ist eine lang ersehnte Verbindung zum Grenzkammweg (Militärstraßen) und eine interessante (E-)MTB-Tour für Geübte, die steiles Gelände nicht scheuen.

Zur Tourenbeschreibung des Singletrails in der interaktiven Karte: _Hier klicken_







Hinter dem unscheinbaren Taleingang versteckt sich ein schönes Almgebiet (Foto: Ernst Aigner, almenrausch.at)






Der neue Singletrail Flachjoch Nr. 5060 startet vom Hochleger hinauf zum Flachjoch auf 2.124 m.
Viel Spaß beim Entdecken in Obernberg


----------



## isartrails (22. Juli 2021)

Interessant an dieser Quelle finde ich vor allem, dass ein österreichischer Tourismusverband auf seiner offiziellen Website einen Streckenvorschlag veröffentlicht, der zum Großteil über italienisches Staatsgebiet verläuft. Ob das in deren Kompetenzbereich fällt....?
Der Track beinhaltet weite Teile der Brenner Grenzkammstraße und sogar den Gipfelabstecher rauf zum Sattelberg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dede (23. Juli 2021)

isartrails schrieb:


> Interessant an dieser Quelle finde ich vor allem, dass ein österreichischer Tourismusverband auf seiner offiziellen Website einen Streckenvorschlag veröffentlicht, der zum Großteil über italienisches Staatsgebiet verläuft. Ob das in deren Kompetenzbereich fällt....?
> Der Track beinhaltet weite Teile der Brenner Grenzkammstraße und sogar den Gipfelabstecher rauf zum Sattelberg.


Das ist das Besondere des Wipptals, das sich nämlich entgegen der weitläufigen Meinung nicht nur auf österreichischem Staatsgeebiet erstreckt


----------



## isartrails (23. Juli 2021)

dede schrieb:


> Das ist das Besondere des Wipptals, das sich nämlich entgegen der weitläufigen Meinung nicht nur auf österreichischem Staatsgeebiet erstreckt


Das war mir schon bewußt, dass sich auch der italienische Bereich nach dem Brenner "Wipptal" nennt. Das bedeutet aber noch lange nicht, dass dort auch österreichische Regelungen gelten...
Oder irre ich mich etwa?


----------



## dede (23. Juli 2021)

isartrails schrieb:


> Das war mir schon bewußt, dass sich auch der italienische Bereich nach dem Brenner "Wipptal" nennt. Das bedeutet aber noch lange nicht, dass dort auch österreichische Regelungen gelten...
> Oder irre ich mich etwa?


Korrekt, aber die treten manchmal tatsächlich "grenzüberschreitend" auf, v.a., wenn man dadurch ein attraktives, kommerzialisierbares Freizeitangebot zusammenstricken kann 
Schlaumeiermodus an: interessanterweise weiß kaum jemand, dass der Name Wipptal einen viel älteren Ursprung als das meist als namensgebende römische Vipitenum hat, denn selbiges lehnt sich bereits an die Wibit, eine germanische Göttin, die bereits vor der römsichen Besiedlung in der Gegend verehrt wurde....


----------



## soundfreak (22. August 2021)

zum neuen singeltrail im Fradertal habe ich eben auch ein Highlight auf Komoot gefunden, wo auch ein Foto vom Trail ersichtlich ist:  Highlight ins Fradertal von der Grenzkammstraße - by flopaul


----------



## AlpeFuori (23. August 2021)

Übrigens: Es war großartig! Die Abfahrt von der Dürrensteinhütte Richtung Süden war schon krass mit dem Gravel, aber absolut machbar. Das schönste Erlebnis war die Auffahrt zum Passo Brocon mit einem 83jährigen, der im Giro gegen Battaglin gefahren ist. 
Die beste Unterkunft war das Dormi & Disna inklusive Restaurant. Auch die Pächter auf der Dürrensteinhütte waren super nett, allerdings hat mir die Höhe nachts doch zugesetzt mit Kopfschmerzen... Dadurch, dass wir häufige Kaffeepausen gemacht haben, haben wir auch viele Leute kennengelernt. Am Ende war ich erschrocken wegen der Menschenmassen am Gardasee. Das finale Abendessen mit meinem Freund Roberto von der Villa Nirvana war ein toller Abschluss. 
Ich würde die Strecke wieder fahren, Potential böten weitere Gravelpassagen. Im Gebirge geht das aber schnell in Richtung MTB oder wirkt arg konstruiert. 
Besten Dank nochmal an die Mitplaner!

Jan


----------



## Paul_FfM (23. August 2021)

AlpeFuori schrieb:


> Etappe 1:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi Jan, die Touren sind auf "privat" gestellt und unter dem Namen "Ventoux' finde ich einige Nutzer bei Komoot. Kannst Du Touren freigeben?
Grüße, Ulf


----------



## soundfreak (5. September 2021)

soundfreak schrieb:


> Der neue Singletrail Flachjoch Nr. 5060 startet vom Hochleger hinauf zum Flachjoch auf 2.124 m.


noch etwas off off topic:
Ganz oben am Flachjoch schaut der Singeltrail so aus (aufgenommen von mir am 04.09.2021)


----------



## soundfreak (18. März 2022)

soundfreak schrieb:


> zum neuen singeltrail im Fradertal habe ich eben auch ein Highlight auf Komoot gefunden, wo auch ein Foto vom Trail ersichtlich ist:  Highlight ins Fradertal von der Grenzkammstraße - by flopaul



da sind nun einige mehr fotos dabei ...  weg schaut hier ja fast "kinderwagenanhängertauglich" aus ...


----------



## isartrails (18. März 2022)

Und damit ergäbe sich eine nicht ganz legale absolute Hammerrunde hoch überm Obernberger Tal mit Brenner Grenzkamm und Eggerjoch. https://trackspotting.com/track/166458

Für einen Alpencross taugt der Trail übers Flachjoch aber meiner Meinung nach nicht, weil er den schönsten Teil des Grenzkamms abschneidet.


----------



## dede (18. März 2022)

Die kannst auch jederzeit ohne das Fradertal zusammenstellen (sogar in beide denkbare Fahrtrichtungen).

Bzgl. Alpenüberquerung: kommt halt drauf an, wo/wie man dann ins Tal fährt, da lässt sich schon noch ne ganze Menge an (mehr oder weniger) spannenden Varianten dranhängen ohne dass man große Teile der Grenzkammstraße selbst auslässt (z.B. Trail zur Steinalm)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

